# Mit Stippen in der Brandung



## Klaus S. (13. Februar 2010)

Hat einer von euch ne kleine Aufbauanleitung wie man die Stippen zur Bisserkennung am besten am Dreibein befestigt?
Hab mir 2 5 Meter-Stippen gekauft um nun auch endlich mal jeden kleinen Zupfer zu erkennen. 
Gibt es eigentlich Schrumpfschlauch mit Phosphor den man über die Stippenspitze schrumpfen kann um besser die Bisse in Dunkelheit zu sehen? Wie sieht die Schnuraufnahme der Stippen aus? VA-Draht ist klar aber wie gebogen?

Nun mal ran an die Tasten ihr Stipper :m

Wenns geht natürlcih mit Bilder....


----------



## mcrae (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

http://www.youtube.com/user/Brassenhunter#p/u/197/4rY7eTrqXgE

Im hinteren drittel des Beitrages wird es gezeigt...


----------



## Klaus S. (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

THX... das ist doch schon mal bisschen was.
Nur wie die Stippen am Dreibein festgemacht sind kann man nicht sehen. Hab auch mal gesehen das an der Stippe irgendwas dran war so das die Spitze (ca. 50cm) schön geleuchtet hat was in der Dunkelheit beim einfädeln der Schnur bestimmt hilfreich ist.


----------



## FelixSch (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

Wie sieht es aus? Einfach ein Knicklicht drauf? Da es ohnehin deine Bissanzeige ist, sollte das schon Sinn machen.


----------



## JuergenS (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

Im Video bei Minute 5:54 kann man ein bißchen was erkennen. Schaut so aus als wenn für die untere Halterung diese Rohrschellen aus Kunstoff verwendet werden. und oben würd ich diese Halterungen für Gartengeräte nehmen oder eben auch die Rohrschellen.


> Hab auch mal gesehen das an der Stippe irgendwas dran war so das die Spitze (ca. 50cm) schön geleuchtet hat


Vorschlaghosphoreszierende Farbe und damit den gewünschten Teil bemalen.
oder ebend das gute alte Knicklicht wie Felix schon erwähnte

Jürgen


----------



## mcrae (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

Umwickel die Spitze doch mit Phosporisierendem Band, wie zB Leuchttrassierband vom Bund.

Was ähnliches bei der Google-suche gefunden:
http://www.allcolor.de/seiten/produkte/baender/sonstigek.html

Eine einfache befestigung am Dreibein ist doch die Stippen mit Klettband an den Streben des Dreibeins befestigen, wirklich was tragen müssen die ja nicht. Und wenn man fertig ist kann man damit ja auch die Brandungsruten zusammenbinden.


----------



## Klaus S. (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

Werd mir da mal was basteln und dann Bilder einstellen falls es so wird wie ich hoffe. 

Knicklicht kommt natürlich ran aber mit dieser Leuchtspitze sieht man noch besser wo die Schnur hingehört. Werd mir mal Phosphorfarbe ordern. Diese Gartengerätehalter hab ich noch irgendwo rumliegen und werd ich dann auch nehmen und für Unten werd ich 2 zusätzliche Rutenbecher an den Halter basteln.


----------



## schlotterschätt (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

Guckst Du hier und die Spitze der Stippen evtl. mit Phosphor-bzw.Nachtleuchtfarbe 
behandeln. 

MfG  Schlotterschätt |wavey:


----------



## Klaus S. (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

Nene... so m it Kabelbindern am Dreibein befestigen ist mir nichts. Auch mit den Aquarimschlauch ist nicht so der Hit da der bei Kälte hart wird und bricht. Solch Kleiderbügel fängt auch nach den 3. Mal Brandung an zu rosten, sollte schon V4A oder V2A sein.


----------



## Tom B (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

Hey mein lieber ruf mich doch an|wavey:

an die Spitze der Stippen reflektierendes Klebeband und ein Knicklicht anbimmeln....

Für die Schnurführung VA Draht,und an Dein komisches Dreibein Gerätehalter aus dem Baumarkt.....

so jetzt dreh mal nicht wieder so ein Film....

denn in der Ostsee ist doch eh tote Büx

Gruß vom ex !!!! Brandungsangler:#2:


----------



## Klaus S. (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

Ey du Sack lebst ja auch noch :m
Hab dir zu deinen letzten Geburtstag auf deine Mailbox gesabbelt aber von dir kam nichts zurück. Keiner weiß wo du steckst und alle vermissen dich... 

Schreib dir mal ne PN mit meiner neuen Festnetznummer und hoffe das du dich meldest. 

Prost :q


----------



## Klaus S. (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

Leuchtklebeband ist geordert... DANKE für die Links #6


----------



## zwilling (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

Bei Conrad Elektronik bekommst Du für wenig Geld
fluoresziernden Schrumpfschlauch, auch für Norge-
Montagen eine super Sache.


----------



## Klaus S. (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*



zwilling schrieb:


> Bei Conrad Elektronik bekommst Du für wenig Geld
> fluoresziernden Schrumpfschlauch, auch für Norge-
> Montagen eine super Sache.



DANKE dann werd ich den auch mal testen und mir welchen besorgen. Bestimmt besser als dieses Leuchtband (haltbarer).


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*



zwilling schrieb:


> Bei Conrad Elektronik bekommst Du für wenig Geld
> fluoresziernden Schrumpfschlauch, auch für Norge-
> Montagen eine super Sache.



Hast du mal ne Bezugsquelle? Hab bei Conrad 468 verschiedene Schrumpfschläuche gefunden aber keinen fluorezierenden.


----------



## JuergenS (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

http://www.voelkner.de/products/64910/Schrumpfschlauch-Fluoreszierend-6-2.html?WT.mc_id=preisroboter&ref=5&products_model=S55492

http://www.voelkner.de/products/2326/Schrumpfschlauch-Fluoreszierend-9-3.html?WT.mc_id=preisroboter&ref=5&products_model=S55458


Ist zwar nicht Conrad sondern Voelkner aber :m


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

DANKE sei froh das ich keine Männer küss :m
Hab schon alles abgesucht aber nichts gefunden. Den kann man bestimmt auch gut für die Knicklichter nehmen. Wird wohl sogar noch besser sein als der Transparente.

€: Hab von Beiden jeweils 2 m geordert aber leider kommen noch 5,95,- an Versandkosten hinzu. Naja, zu Conrad wären es auch 25 km...


----------



## Klaus S. (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

Schrumpfschlauch ist angekommen und ist von sehr guter Qualität. Besser als Transparenter #6


----------



## JuergenS (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

Moin Klaus,
freut mich das ich helfen konnte:m
Berichte dann mal bitte wie sich der Schlauch in punkto Leuchten macht, Intensität und Dauer.
Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen damit meine "normalen" Rutenhalter zu bestücken um des Nachts nicht immer gleich die Lampe zum suchen derselben zu nehmen.
Und die Bilder von deinen Stippen nicht vergessen.

Jürgen


----------



## Klaus S. (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

Er leuchtet sehr gut aber wie lange er nachleuchtet muß ich erst noch sehen. Mir gings einfach darum im dunkeln die Schnur wieder besser in den Haken der Stippe zu bekommen. 

Der schrumpft auch sehr gut (3:1) und ist nicht zu dünnwandig wie viele andere Schrumpfschläuche.


----------



## Klaus S. (26. März 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

War nun gestern das erste Mal mit Stippen in der Brandung und kann das jeden nur raten auch mal zu probieren. Man sieht wirklich jeden Buttbiss und das bei monofiler Schnur.

Der Leuchtschrumpfschlauch ist Müll da er überhaupt nicht leuchtet nachdem er geschrumpft wurde.

War auch gleich ein guter Start in die Brandungssaison 2010.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (26. März 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

Hallo Klaus,

ein dickes Petri an die Küste.

Mann bich ich neidisch.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## brandungsfighter (26. März 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

@ klaus 

man das ist ja die Luxus version |jump:
so etwas bau ich mir demnächst auch!!!

mfg Laurin


----------



## stephan148 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

mal ne blöde frage :
wenn deine stippe 5 meter lang ist, wie lang ist dann deine schnur und wie weit kannst du reinwerfen oder angelst du in 30 cm hohem wasser.


----------



## xbxmxnn (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

Hallo Stephan,

mir scheint, Du hast da etwas durcheinander gebracht; die Schnur ist nicht an den Stippen, sondern an normalen Brandungsruten, die normal weit ausgeworfen werden, die Stippen dienen nur als Bissanzeiger, die Schnur der Brandungsruten läuft über an den Spitzen der Stippen angebrachte Metallbügel. 
Daqmit kann Klaus dann sogar in einem Meter Wassertiefe fischen!  (War ein Scherz!)

Oder habe ich jetzt Deine Frage missverstanden?


----------



## stephan148 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

oh jetzt seh ichs auch sorry. ich dachte ihr stippt am strand. hätte mich doch stark gewundert. bin noch unerfahren möchte aber viel lernen da ich im august an die ostsee fahre und da auch mal ne angel reinschmeißen will.


----------



## xbxmxnn (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit Stippen in der Brandung*

Tu's nicht! Hier bei mir auf der Seebrücke hatte tatsächlich einer eine Angel ausgeworfen. Tat ihr gar nicht gut, erstens hat er sie nicht wiederbekommen, und irgendwie ist sie auch kauptt gegangen, am nächsten Tag lagen mehrere Teile unter der Brücke! 

Ich persönlich empfehle übrigens Stippen als Bissanzeiger nur Vielanglern und erfahrenen Brandungsanglern, wenn Du nur zum Spaß losgehen möchtest ist das nicht unbedingt nötig - viel Geschleppe, recht viel Aufwand, die Rutenhalter und die Stippen anzupassen - wenn Du oft losgehst mag das in Ordnung sein (ich mag die Dinger dennoch nicht, aber das ist persönliche Einstellungssache), aber ansonsten tu Dir den Stress nicht an, sondern genieß einfach das Angeln an sich, je weniger Aufwand, desto mehr Spaß, denke ich.


----------

